# 2010 GTR vs 997.2 GT3 RS vs 997.2 Turbo



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

*GENROQ (Japan) 5/2010*

*Fuji Speedway*










Nissan GTR MY2010 (05/2010)
Best Lap - 1:53:220
Top Speed: 265 km/h (166 mph)

997.2 Turbo (05/2010)
Best Lap - 1:54:20
Top Speed: 272 km/h (170 mph)

997 GT2 (2009)
Best Lap - 1:54:248
Top Speed: 276 km/h (173 mph) 

997.2 GT3 RS (05/2010)
Best Lap - 1:54:262
Top Speed: 256 km/h (160 mph)

Nissan GTR MY2008
Best Lap - 1:56:961
Top Speed: -


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Why is 2010 car so much quicker?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

could it have been the driver? maybe the stig drove the new car and captain slow drove the old one (just kidding)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

They don't have a Stig in Japan only a Gits LOL (Stig spelt backwards)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

There is nothing on the 2010 model that could make it 2.5 seconds a lap faster than a 2008, unless the 2010 was on the Dunlops v Bridgestones.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> There is nothing on the 2010 model that could make it 2.5 seconds a lap faster than a 2008, unless the 2010 was on the Dunlops v Bridgestones.


Maybe a Cobb tune:chuckle:


----------



## skyboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Also there is nothing on a turbo that makes it as fast as a GT2, so must be the driver.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> There is nothing on the 2010 model that could make it 2.5 seconds a lap faster than a 2008, unless the 2010 was on the Dunlops v Bridgestones.


No no no, not the tyre debate AGAIN ! LOL

Dave when you gonna come play on a circiuit then we can compare tyre performance (think you are now on the Toyo's tho)


----------

